# DIY co2 injector



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ive seen many websites tell you how to make CO2 injectors, some that might work well but i have a 20 gallon tank and all i want to grow is java moss. I want lots and lots of java moss covering the entire bottom of my tank since all my fish are surface dwellers. Since this is my only plant and i have a 20 gallon tank, can someone sent me a link or instructions on how to make DIY CO2 injectors? thanks!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

This one?
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=805


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

If you have 35-50 watts of good lighting you will need it to control algae. The java moss should do it without CO2 injection. If you have less light then get Excel and dose regularly. Should compensate for light levels and the moss will grow even better. 

As far as a diffuser, I know of one that will work that is supposed to be really awesome. Uses a powerhead and DIY CO2 and is supposed to be really effective. Something else to try is since you have upper level fish, get a small powerhead and inject the CO2 directly into it. Aim the spray over the java moss so the bubbles are actually running through the moss and that will help also. 

I will post the powerhead one when I can find it again. Is really cool and kinda ingenious.


----------



## davethetester (Dec 3, 2006)

Mine is just a powerhead pointing down to give more time for the bubbles to dissolve. It works really well. Here's a pic of it in action


----------



## ShirishSadalgekar (Feb 17, 2007)

You do not need a co2 injector what you can try is use yeast + sugar in water solution add few drops of it to the tank so that java moss will get the right amount of co2 from reaction of Sugar and yeast


----------

